# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > مبتدی: جمع دو عدد

## hahaie

سلام دوستان.من تازه شروع کردم با java برنامه بنویسم.در جمع دو عدد مشکل دارم.مثل vb اگر دستور 2+3 را بدهم خروجی 32 میده.چه کنم؟ممنون

----------


## Peyman.Gh

Java یا JavaScript ؟

----------


## Mr FTHEL

فکر کنم اگر به وی بی هم بدی 5 بده مگر "3"+"2" بدی ;)
برای جاوا اسکریپت هم همینطور "3"+"2"
برای جاوا هم فکر کنم همین ریتم باشه string و مقدار های عدید منظورم هست ;)

----------


## khoshbakhti

2+3 بمعنای کانکت هست باید از " استفاده کنید.طبق گفته دوستان

----------


## Mr FTHEL

"" توی جاوااسکریت و وی بی که بلدم بعنوان رشته میشناسه واسه همسن اون مشکل پیش میاد ;)

----------


## badrang

سلام
من میخوام جمع محتوای دو تا فیلد رو یریزمش داخ فیلد سوم
این کدی که هست عمل الحاق رو انجام میده
هر مدلی ام " یا گ گذاشتم بازم نشد
میشه بگید چطوری باید محتوای دوتا تکست رو با هم جمع کنم
چون عملگرهای دیگه جواب میدن فقط جمعه که الحاق میشه!
<html>
<head><title>welcome</title>
<script language="javascript">
function sum()
{
    txt3.value=txt1.value + txt2.value;
}
</script>
</head>
<body>
<input type=text name="txt1"><br>
<input type=text name="txt2"><br><br>
<input type=text name="txt3" onclick="javascript**:sum();"><br>
</body>
</html>

----------


## hossin.esm

txt3.value=(txt1.value*1) + (txt2.value*1);
با ضرب در یک مقادیر به عدد تبدیل میشوند

----------


## b.a.B.A.k

با اجازه از اساتید!

شما می تونی از تابع ()parseInt استفاده کنید تا در یک کستینگ تبدیل به عدد بشوند و بعد با یکدیگر جمع کنید و چون دیگه رشته نیستش با هم کانکت نمیشن.
موفق باشید

<input type=text name="txt3" onclick="this.value = parseInt(document.getElementById('txt1').value) +parseInt(document.getElementById('txt2').value)">

----------


## hossin.esm

بله درسته دوست عزیز 
و همون ضرب در یک هم همین کار رو میکنه و راحت تر هم هست

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

سلام.
ذکر یک نکته به نظرم ضروری اومد. اونم اینکه مراقب parseInt باشید و همواره پارامتر دوم اونو نیز set کنید. وقتی پارامتر دوم این تابع رو set نمی کنید، پیاده سازی این تابع "هوشمندی" به خرج میده و با فرض به اینکه رشته ورودی پاس شده در Argument اول، با صفر شروع شده باشه، عدد رو در مبنای 8 در نظر میگیره. در نتیجه:

parseInt('07') === 7
parseInt('08') === 0

برای جلوگیری از چنین اتفاقاتی، عادت کنید که پارامتر دوم رو که مبنای تبدیل رو نشون میده حتما set کنید:

parseInt('08', 10) === 8

موفق باشید.

----------


## UnnamE

در اكثر زبان ها همين مبنا ها آدم رو غافلگير ميكنن
مرسي مدير كل سايت 
;)

----------


## eAmin

این هم یک روشیه:

console.log( typeof( ~~"32" ) );



var ele = document.getElementById('txt1');
console.log( typeof(~~ele.value) ); // number
console.log( typeof(ele.value) ); // string

----------

